# Tantalum



## DaveHodge (1 November 2004)

Attn. Investors: New analyst report on CCE's Tantalum discovery 
On Friday, the trading volume on Commerce Resources had increased. Fundamental Research Corp. released an analyst report which Commerce commissioned to have done. The report has been sent to their subscribership and according to their website will be released to the public on Monday November 1, 2004. 

I will post it when it is released to the non-subscriber public.

The following is the first analyst report and links to corporate web site and more.:

Analyst Marc Davis of Davis & Associates Capital Corp. has recently completed a Corporate Assessment of Commerce Resources Corp. (CCE - TSX Venture) and stated that the company could become a prime takeover target. To view the free report, visit:

Commerce Resources Corp. Corporate Assessment
by Marc Davis, Davis & Associates Capital Corp. 


As a result of the recent development with the world's largest producer of tantalum concentrate, Australian brokerage Intersuisse said uncertainty over Sons of Gwalia's output continuing would lead to a further lift in the tantalum price as consumers scramble to acquire or lock-up supplies. In addition, they believe these problems might present an opportunity for niche tantalum producers.

If you would like a complete package on Commerce Resources Corp. and its tantalum projects, email your name, address and telephone number to info@commerceresources.com with the word PACKAGE in the subject line.

For further information, visit:

Stock Information (CCE - TSX Venture)
Corporate Website
Overview of the Fir Deposit
Overview of the Verity Deposit
About Davis & Associates Capital Corp.
If you have any questions following your review, feel free to contact Investor Relations at (604) 484 2700 or toll free at 1 866 484 2700.

Sincerely,
David Hodge
President
Tel: 604.484.2700 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Commerce Resources Corp.
Tel: 604.484.2700
Fax: 604.681.8240
Web: http://www.commerceresources.com



Disclaimer: This posting does not constitute investment advice. Commerce Resources Corp. provides investor relations materials for convenience and information only.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 November 2004)

*Re: Tantalum === Analyst*

Dave, your URL for the free report doesn't work. You might want to post it again.


----------



## DaveHodge (1 November 2004)

*Re: Tantalum Analyst Report (better formating*

Attn. Investors:  New analyst report on CCE's Tantalum discovery 

On Friday, the trading volume on Commerce Resources had increased.  Fundamental Research Corp. released an analyst report which Commerce commissioned to have done.  The report has been sent to their subscribership and according to their website will be released to the public on Monday November 1, 2004.  

I will post it when it is released to the non-subscriber public.

The following is the first analyst report and links to corporate web site and more.:

Analyst Marc Davis of Davis & Associates Capital Corp. has recently completed a Corporate Assessment of Commerce Resources Corp. (CCE - TSX Venture) and stated that the company could become a prime takeover target.  To view the free report, click here.

As a result of the recent development with the world's largest producer of tantalum concentrate, Australian brokerage Intersuisse said uncertainty over Sons of Gwalia's output continuing would lead to a further lift in the tantalum price as consumers scramble to acquire or lock-up supplies.  In addition, they believe these problems might present an opportunity for niche tantalum producers.

If you would like a complete package on Commerce Resources Corp. and its tantalum projects, email your name, address and telephone number to info@commerceresources.com with the word PACKAGE in the subject line.

For further information, visit:

Corporate Website

If you have any questions following your review, feel free to contact Investor Relations at (604) 484 2700 or toll free at 1 866 484 2700.

Sincerely,
David Hodge
President
Tel:  604.484.2700 

Commerce Resources Corp.
Tel: 604.484.2700
Fax: 604.681.8240
Web: http://www.commerceresources.com

Disclaimer:  This posting does not constitute investment advice.  Commerce Resources Corp. provides investor relations materials for convenience and information only.


----------



## DaveHodge (2 November 2004)

*Re: Tantalum === Analyst*



Analyst coverage --- points to opportunity in Tantalum

Commerce Resources Corp. (CCE - TSX Venture) wishes to advise investors that Fundamental Research Corp. has issued a rating for the Company in an 18-page report released today. To view the complete report, visit:

*Fundamental Research Corp. Issues Rating for Commerce Resources Corp.*
_November 1, 2004_ 

Fundamental Research Corp. (http://www.fundamentalresearchcorp.com) is an independent equity research firm providing institutional-quality fundamental research on smaller cap companies. The companies covered are selected using a very strict value screen in order to identify under-valued stocks (BUY) or grossly overvalued stocks (REDUCE). Commerce Resources commissioned an independent research report from Fundamental Research Corp. based on the fact that the research firm is an affiliate of Investrend Research and a member of the FIRST Research Consortium. The Consortium sets standards and ethics for independent research, and is meant to provide fairness and transparency to the investing public by promulgating standards acceptable to the industry. Fundamental Research Corp. is registered as a securities advisor with the British Columbia Securities Commission.​
If you would like a complete package on Commerce Resources Corp., email your name, address and telephone number to info@commerceresources.com with the word *PACKAGE* in the subject line.​
If you have any questions following your review, feel free to contact Investor Relations at (604) 484 2700 or toll free at 1 866 484 2700.​
For further information, visit: 

Stock Information (CCE - TSX Venture)​
Corporate Website​
Overview of the Fir Deposit​
Overview of the Verity Deposit​
About Fundamental Research Corp.​
If you have any questions following your review, feel free to contact Investor Relations at (604) 484 2700 or toll free at 1 866 484 2700.​
Sincerely,​
David Hodge
President
Tel: 604.484.2700 



*Commerce Resources Corp.*

Tel: 604.484.2700
Fax: 604.681.8240
Web: http://www.commerceresources.com​
*Disclaimer:* _This posting does not constitute investment advice. Commerce Resources Corp. provides investor relations materials for convenience and information only._​


----------



## DaveHodge (18 November 2004)

*Flotation Doubles Tantalum Grade*

This pretty exciting news for my company
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Commerce Resources Corp.* (CCE - TSX Venture) is pleased to announce that it is in receipt of flotation test results from SGS Lakefield Limited for work on gravity concentrates from its Blue River Tantalum-Niobium Project. Click the following link to read the news: 

Flotation Doubles Grade of Tantalum-Niobium Concentrate

For further information, visit:

Stock Information (CCE - TSX Venture)​
Corporate Website​
Overview of the Fir Deposit​
Overview of the Verity Deposit​
If you would like a complete package on Commerce Resources Corp. and its tantalum projects, email your name, address and telephone number to info@commerceresources.com with the word *PACKAGE *in the subject line.​
If you have any questions following your review, feel free to contact me at (604) 484 2700 or toll free at 1 866 484 2700.​
Sincerely,​
David HodgePresident
Tel: 604.484.2700


*Commerce Resources Corp.*

Tel: 604.484.2700
Fax: 604.681.8240
Web: http://www.commerceresources.com​


Dear David Hodge​


----------

